# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Акции молчаливого протеста "Революция через социальную сеть" в Беларуси

## JAHolper

После удачно прошедшей 7-го июня акции "Стоп-Бензин" различные акции протеста и сборы денег на штрафы задержанным начали проходить почти каждый день. 
Каждую среду начали проходить акции молчаливого протеста, именуемые "Революция через социальную сеть", которые организуются через социальные сети. 
В связи с этим усилилось наблюдение за интернетом правоохранительными органами. Был задержан администратор группы в контакте "Надоел нам этот Лукашенко" - Андрей Ткачёв, и сейчас находится в изоляторе в ожидании суда.

В этой теме будут освещаться наиболее значимые акции протеста.

__________________

Акция молчаливого протеста "Революция через социальную сеть" *8 июня*
Началась серия акций молчаливых протестов 8-го июня с нескольких сотен человек, которые пришли на Октябрьскую площадь. Никаких особых курьёзов замечено не было и начало было положено.

__________________


Акция молчаливого протеста "Революция через социальную сеть" *15 июня*
В следующую среду на акцию в Минске собралось уже несколько тысяч человек. Но их ожидал сюрприз, на Октябрьской площади была ограждена репетиция к какому-то торжеству, которая развернулась на всю площадь. Во дворах стояла спец-техника, на улицы вышли люди в форме. Людей задерживали, запихивали в автозаки, а затем просто отпускали.
В различных источниках сообщается что в акции 15 июня участвовал Гомель (более 500 человек), Брест (около 300 человек), Гродно, Могилёв, Витебск, Бобруйск (около 100 человек), Борисов, Жодино и другие города. Полный фото-отчёт с акции молчаливого протеста 15 июня в блоге Александра Корсакова: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

__________________

Акция молчаливого протеста "Революция через социальную сеть" *22 июня*
Очередная акция молчаливого протеста на этот раз прошла в большом количестве городов Беларуси: Минск, Брест, Гродно, Гомель, Могилёв, Витебск, Борисов, Быхов, Вилейка, Волковыск, Жлобин, Жодино, Мозырь, Молодечно, Слуцк, Солигорск, Глубокое, Калинковичи, Несвиж, Старые Дороги, Ганцевичи и др.
Во всех городах кроме Минска количество митингующих не превышало нескольких сотен. В Минске же собралось несколько тысяч человек. 

Как и в прошлую среду Октябрьская площадь была перекрыта, а массовые силы спецназа почти сразу начали разгонять людей и вытеснять их ко дворам. Большие группы людей начали расходиться вдоль проспекта и в разные районы Минска. В том числе на Немиге собралось около пяти сотен человек, которые аплодировали до приезда спецназа.

По неофициальной информации только в Минске было задержано более 200 человек и примерно столько же в остальных городах Беларуси. Пока особой жестокости со стороны силовиков не наблюдалось, задержаных преимущественно отпускают после опроса и дактилоскопии, если не считать того, что распихиваются и арестовываются все подряд, люди, которые просто пришли помолчать, без всякой символики и лозунгов. Но в Беларуси этим уже никого не удивишь.
Полный фото-отчёт с акции молчаливого протеста 22 июня в блоге Александра Корсакова: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

__________________

Акция молчаливого протеста "Революция через социальную сеть" *29 июня*
На октябрьской площади устроили дискотеку, которую оградили и запустили подростков с флагами БРСМ. Уже в 19:14 людей начали массово задерживать и садить в автобусы, которые сразу направлялись в Центральное РОВД. Примерно в восемь вечера акция молчаливого протеста была подавлена и все разошлись. В ходе акции было много задержаний журналистов. Всего было задержано более ста человек.

Более тысячи человек собралось в этот день на акцию молчаливого протеста в Гродно. Около восьми сотен человек в Гомеле. Видео шествия в Гродно:


__________________

Акция молчаливого протеста "Революция через социальную сеть" *3 июля*
Утром на параде, где выступал Лукашенко, арестовывали всех кто пытался хлопать. Даже после выступления Лукашенко, никто не осмелился ему аплодировать. Всего утром задержали более 50 человек.
В 19:00 акция протеста начала собираться на площади у железнодорожного вокзала, которая заранее была полностью оцеплена бойцами ОМОНа. Собралось около тысячи человек, и каждого десятого задержали. При задержании использовали слезоточивый газ и били активистов. Задерживали всех белорусских журналистов.

----------


## JAHolper

*Видеосюжет акции прошедшей 22 июня в Бресте.*


*"Революция через социальные сети" в Гомеле 15.06.2011* 


*Видео акции молчаливого протеста в Гомеле 22 июня*

----------


## JAHolper

Из более чем 200 задержаных в Минске привлекли к ответственности около 15 человек. Всем им грозит штраф от 700 тысяч до полутора миллионов белорусских рублей, сообщают белорусские оппозиционные СМИ.

Белорусский правозащитный центр "Весна" приводит список представших перед судом активистов: Андрей Ткачев, Александр Кульгун, Андрей и Алексей Дворецкие, Владимир Анискевич, Дмитрий Рахуба, Сергей Коноплянник, Максим Чернявский, и другие.

Сообщается, что оштрафованные ждут от народа финансовой поддержки для решения этих проблем.

----------


## JAHolper

Карта активности "революции через социальные сети" во всех городах Беларуси 22 июня 2011:

----------


## JAHolper

Lenta.ru опубликовала интервью с администратором группы "Революция через социальные сети" (Движение Будущего) ([Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ])

Лента.Ру: *Вы придумали акцию "Революция через социальные сети"? Как вообще возникла эта идея?*

Вячеслав Дианов: Группа была придумана не мной, но потом я к ней подключился. Она существует уже три года.

*Но известность она получила в июне...*

Да, и на это есть свои основания, потому что в стране начался кризис, социальные сети начали развиваться с очень быстрой скоростью, их популярность начала увеличиваться, и люди за информацией пошли к нам. После выборов 19 декабря был нанесен очень сильный удар по оппозиции, в стране начался кризис, а люди ждали от кого-то каких-то действий. Эти действия начали мы.

*Почему люди выбрали вашу группу?*

У нас в группе очень много людей, мы три года вывешивали интересные новости, люди к нам присоединялись из-за этого, мы как СМИ работали, только оно было интерактивное, потому что мы общались с людьми. В итоге у нас стало очень много пользователей, более двухсот тысяч, которые просматривают новости, видят наши действия и интересуются ими. Мы призываем людей, чтобы они распространяли информацию, что они и делают, потому что волнуются о судьбе своей страны.

*Сейчас в ней состоит более 200 тысяч человек, а сколько пользователей пришло именно благодаря безмолвным акциям протеста?*

У нас был спад, потому что люди испугались. Сейчас число людей на одном и том же месте находится. Но у нас увеличивается количество уникальных пользователей, которые нас постоянно просматривают, и количество просмотров группы ежедневно.

*Когда я спрашивал вас про автора идеи, я имел в виду не группу в целом, а акцию "Революция через социальные сети". Кто придумал собираться на центральных площадях по средам?*

Чтобы понять, как эта система работает, надо немножко про нее рассказать. Мы обращаемся к людям, чтобы они предлагали свои идеи. Мы знали, что надо начинать что-то делать, ведь в стране критическая ситуация. И мы обратились к людям, чтобы они выкидывали свои идеи. Нам пришло около сотни сообщений, из которых мы выбрали самую удачную идею. Скажем так, это был конкурс.

*И победила вот эта идея c бессловесными протестами?*

Да, человек увидел ресурс нашей группы и понял, что это можем запустить только мы.

*Как вы видите дальнейшее развитие событий? Людей выходит с каждым разом все больше, но милиция действует все жестче...*

У нас есть способ, как постараться свести эти задержания к минимуму, чтобы в следующий раз они уже подумали, задерживать нас или нет. Но тактика и стратегия — она полностью ненасильственная. Мы придерживаемся ненасильственной борьбы.

*Какой способ?*

Все узнают в понедельник, 27 июня.
*
Почему в понедельник?*

Потому что если мы скажем раньше, то власти начнут к этому готовить своих сотрудников милиции.

*С этим способом не будет задержаний?*

Нет, задержания, конечно, будут, но для нас самое важное - не сами задержания, а отношение людей к этим задержаниям. Потому что их задержат, но потом все равно отпустят. Вот сегодня были суды, и в основном всем присудили штрафы. По-моему, никто сейчас не сидит. Если и сидят, то некоторые администраторы, которые очень активны, но в основном всем дали штрафы.

*Думаете, что суды не начнут сажать за безмолвные протесты так же активно, как за акцию 19-е декабря?*

Они сажали лидеров, а тут выходит народ без лидеров.

*Не только лидеров сажали, на несколько лет сажали и участников...*

Да, но в основном они отсекают лидеров. И, во-вторых, мы не будем давать им такой возможности, потому что не используем ни флаги, ни лозунги. Выходят мирные люди и просто хлопают. Если у нас в Белоруссии начнут сажать людей за то, что они хлопают, это будет самый большой показатель задуматься и Европе, и России тоже.

*А какая финальная цель? Вы будете продолжать, будут выходить люди каждую среду, и что должно произойти в итоге?*

Отставка Лукашенко.
*
То есть в какой-то момент выйдут 500 тысяч человек и Лукашенко поймет, что пора уходить?*

Да. Мы сразу говорим, что никакого насилия мы делать не будем. Если кто-то к чему-то призывает, то это прямой провокатор. Ни флагов, ни лозунгов — ничего сейчас не будет.

*А насколько реально, что Лукашенко уйдет сам?*

Все реально, но мы готовы и к быстрому сценарию, и готовы работать в затяжном плане. Мы готовы действовать не только по обстоятельствам, но и по плану и стратегии.

*А Вы не думаете, что Лукашенко как авторитарный правитель, если людей станет реально много, просто пустит спецназ или армию, чтобы разогнать толпу жесткими методами?*

Мы призываем не оппозицию, а народ. Люди видят это, а люди есть и в армии, и в милиции.

*Вы-то сидите в Польше и сами не ходите на площади.*

Я был 19-го числа в Минске на площади, а после этого уехал из страны, потому что боялся оказаться вместе с теми, кто сейчас в тюрьме.

*Это понятно, но не кажется ли вам, что вы в какой-то степени подставляете людей, если Лукашенко начнет жесткие меры применять?*

Мы просчитываем все варианты. Лукашенко диктатор, мы это понимаем. Но мы не нарушаем закон. Он ведь не называет себя диктатором, а говорит, что он с народом. Вот мы увидим, с народом он или нет.

*На вас оказывается давление? Спецслужбы выходили на вас?*

Пока мне никто не звонил.

*А на других членов группы?*

Давление на членов, конечно, идет. Допросы постоянные, задержания. Люди держатся очень хорошо, они все понимают. Нет паники.

*Вы были доверенным лицом экономиста Ярослава Романчука на выборах 19 декабря 2010 года. Вы с ним как-то поддерживаете связь по поводу этих акций?*

На данный момент Романчук никакой поддержки нам не оказал.

*А ваша деятельность, группа как-то финансируется или это все на общественных началах?*

На данный момент все на общественных началах. Если кто-то захочет помогать — пусть помогают. Дело хорошее.

*Акция "Марш миллионов" 3 июля - это ваша идея или параллельный проект?*

Идея была не наша. Группу, чья это была идея, удалили, но мы тоже планируем участвовать в ней.

*Это будет решающий день?*

Если даже он не будет решающим, то мы будем продолжать нашу ежедневную работу для достижения конечной цели.

*Если удалили группу "Марш миллионов", то могут и вашу удалить?*

Эту группу удалили не техническими методами. К человеку просто вломились домой и сказали: "Удаляй". Сломали человека.

*Но поскольку вы находитесь в Кракове, то этот вариант не возможен?*

Да, такой вариант исключен.

----------


## Незарегистрированный

Всё это бесполезно,мы ещё этого друга до конца и не знаем,на что он готов. ИМХО: на всё...

----------


## JAHolper

А теперь пару слов о том, что я знаю об этой группе. Когда-то давно (года 3 назад), когда она ещё только начинала развиваться, мне пришло приглашение в группу. Громкое название (Движение будущего), вызывающий аватар, и уже не мало моих друзей, которые в ней состояли - конечно же, я заинтересовался. Начал изучать информацию, у них был какой-то страшненький сайт в пару страниц. Изучив всё изложенное я увидел такую картину:
В группу массово собирают людей чтобы в будущем активисты группы смогли войти в политическую жизнь страны, как представители молодёжи Беларуси. Уже тогда высказывались идеи насчёт того, что так просто у них это не получится и надо будет всей группой выйти на площадь чтобы потребовать своё местечко. При чём никаких целей не было вообще. Только одна большая одержимость - получить власть.
Меня всё это смутило и я написал об этом на стене группы. Получил ответ, переписка разгорелась... Сейчас я уже не вспомню всё в деталях. Всё что я хотел, это чтобы мне объяснили чего хотят добиться участники этой группы, в то же время выражая неприязнь к их стремлению собрать как можно больше людей и выйти на улицы. Но в ответ получал в основном оскорбления. На следующий день самые вызывающие комментарии удалили, а меня забанили (забанен по сей день).
К группе и её администрации осталась неприязнь и непонимание о каком представлении народа может идти речь. 

*P.S.* Я не против молчаливых акций, но думайте своей головой за что вы бьётесь и кому это выгодно.

----------


## Mouse

Хорошие комментарии!! Я согласен: НИ ОДНА ПОЛИТИЧЕСКАЯ АКЦИЯ НЕ ПРОЙДЁТ БЕЗ УЧАСТИЯ ДРУГОЙ СТРАНЫ!!!
Естественно, у всех всегда красивые лозунги, это было на протяжении всей истории. Есть у французов хорошая поговорка, которая является частью их политики - загребать жар чужими руками. 
Акция хорошо продумана, но народ используют просто как мясо. Ведь сценарий, цели и действие,а в случае успеха и результат спланирован не теми кто выйдет на улицу - а кто направляет эту толпу.

----------


## JAHolper

На первом национальном вышел сюжет, в котором обвиняют Россию в организации акции "Революция через социальные сети". Даже если бы это было правдой, весь сюжет выглядит как дешёвая ложь. Ещё и ветеранов приплели, омерзительно.

----------


## JAHolper

Вячеслав Дианов в контакте, в группе "Революция через социальную сеть", как и обещал, опубликовал схему поведения людей на акции протеста 29 июня.

Текст сообщения администратора группы:
"_Власти решили действовать методом запугивания. Всё говорит об этом: и вызовы в деканат, и задержания и штрафы. И в этой тактике мы расскажем, как бороться со страхом. Тактика не меняется, а дополняется методом, который победит страх. Страх – опора системы Лукашенко. Страх может победить только ненасилие! Победим коллективный страх – сделаем важный шаг к победе над Лукашенко. 
И поэтому мы обращаемся к тем, кто не боится, и готов ради того, кто сомневается – показать на своём примере, что бояться не стоит! И тогда в следующий раз, нас будет ещё больше! Есть такие люди? Мы думаем есть! Нужны самые активные! И мы призываем этих людей действовать так: Как только подъезжает автозак (или милицейский автобус) для того, чтобы начать проводит задержания – все кто не боится, выстраиваются в очередь в этот автозак, до начала задержаний. Люди увидят, что страха нет: люди сами, самовольно готовы жертвовать и быть задержанными, что бы сотни и тысячи перестали бояться! Десятки тех, кто не боится, покажет тысячам сомневающихся, что нас больше, чем у них автозаков! Всех не заберут! Тогда задержания станут – бессмысленными, а паника перерастет в смех и улыбки.

Нас может защитить от провокаций слаженность действий и осведомлённость о том, как поступать в том или ином случае!
Что мы будем делать на площади? – Хлопать и улыбаться! Это именно то, что нам никто не сможет запретить. Может случиться (скорее всего), что милиция перекроет многие главные площади по всей стране. 
Мы к этому готовы. 
Поэтому, наши действия такие. Подходим к преграде (турникеты, рамы металлодетекторов, кордоны милиции, служебные автомобили, автозаки и другие все возможные препятствия) и становимся в 5 метрах, от них. 
Если впереди люди – то за людьми. Акция начинается именно в том месте, где вы находитесь. Если со всех сторон люди – вы именно в том месте. 
Если препятствие легко преодолеть, например - рамы металодетекторов. Мы это все равно не делаем. Почему? Потому, что это ловушка. Потому, что через них пройдёт только часть людей, а часть это может спугнуть. В итоге власть увидит самых активных. И устроит против них провокации и может задержать/разогнать. 
Поэтому держимся вместе. 
Идём вперёд, только если нет НИКАКИХ препятствий. Если препятствия движутся – например кордон ОМОНа, - используем такую тактику: не толкаемся с милицией, не ругаемся с ней. Улыбаемся ей! 
Если они делают шаг вперёд (наступают) – мы тоже отходим. Если начинают толкать – отступаем и возмущаемся: «Вы что, давку хотите устроить? Вам Немиги мало?» или что-то подобное. Если милиция стала – то мы тоже стоим. Если милиция делает шаг назад – мы делаем шаг вперёд (наступаем). Всё просто, главное не отступать от этих принципов. 
И не забываем паспорта - не надо давать повода задержаниям "для выяснения личности".

Что нельзя делать на площади:
-распивать спиртные напитки и находится в алкогольном, наркотическом или токсическом опьянении;
- выкрикивать лозунги;
- матерится;
-выбегать на проезжую часть (передвигаемся только по тротуарам);
- не переходим на красный свет светофора;
- приносить символику и агитационные материалы;
- провоцировать милицию своим поведением;
- приносить дополнительные элементы, по которым можно вас распознать и выделить из массы людей;
- устраивать митинги (когда кто-то выступает, а все остальные слушают);
- подбивать людей идти куда-то;
-петь песни (для того, что бы выразить позицию – слов не надо, достаточно только нас! – как было это прошлый раз);
- курить на площади не запрещается (т. к. нет запрещающего такого закона), но давайте не будем давать продажным журналистам возможности «показывать» какие мы «плохие». 
- все ситуации учесть сложно, поэтому всё незапланированное — провокация.

ВСЕ КТО НАРУШАЮТ ЭТИ ПРОСТЫЕ ПРАВИЛА – ПРОВОКАТОРЫ.
ПРОТО ОТХОДИМ ОТ НИХ НА БЕЗОПАСНОЕ РАССТОЯНИЕ.

Минск. пл. Октябрьская будет перекрыта (скорее всего). Метро на ст. Октябрьская, Купаловская останавливаться не будет (скорее всего). Выходим за станцию до площади (Первомайская, пл. Ленина, Немига). 
Но в любом случае идём пл. Октябрьскую. Стараемся подходить со стороны ГУМа (со стороны пл. Победы не подходим) и действуем по плану – подходим к препятствию. 
Стараемся слишком рано не приходить на площадь – власти могут начать провокации заранее. Лучше рассчитать время так, чтобы подойти к площади ровно к 19:00 (с учётом, что может не останавливаться метро и «ненормально» ходить транспорт).
Подходим к препятствию и ждём там до 19:00, разворачиваемся и идём на Немигу (к Максибису) по маршруту Проспект независимости – ул. Ленина - Немига. Там занимаем все тротуары. И там уже стартует наша акция. В подземные переходы не идём, во избежание провокаций!
Если и там всё перекрыто – начинаем акцию там, где находимся! Держимся вместе насколько это возможно!
Есть вариант, что власть перекроет проспект с обеих сторон. У цирка (со стороны цирка не подходим – а подходим со стороны ГУМа) и у Макдоналдса (возможно в других местах). Используем ту же тактику. Собираемся у препятствий и действуем по плану, насколько бы ни были отдалены препятствия от площади. 

Регионы – действуем в соответствии с тактикой. Но если площадь перекрыта, подходим к препятствию в 19:00. Ждём до 19:15 и все вместе идём к вокзалу вашего города! Хлопаем и улыбаемся! Когда приёдём к вокзалу – занимаем привокзальную площадь (либо если её нет - самую большую свободную территорию около вокзала). И акция начинается там!

Удачи! Она нам понадобится!_"

----------


## Mouse

так я помню, давно ещё, когда палатки стояли на площади,в реальности было одно, а показывали совсем другое. И было противно, когда вышли какие-то бабки - образцовые пенсионерки, и чуть-ли не наизусть строчили в интервью подготовленный бред

----------


## JAHolper

*В Беларуси запретили хлопать в ладоши. =)*

Сотрудники правоохранительных органов в День независимости 3 июля не будут расценивать аплодисменты, звучащие от участников массовых гуляний, как нарушение правопорядка только в том случае, если они будут адресованы ветеранам войны и белорусским военным, заявил заместитель начальника ГУВД Мингорисполкома - начальник милиции общественной безопасности Игорь Евсеев, лично командующий разгоном мирных демонстраций оппозиции в Беларуси.

"Если это будут аплодисменты нашим ветеранам и военным - то конечно, аплодировать можно", - заявил он.

Со своей стороны первый заместитель начальника главного управления охраны правопорядка и профилактики - начальник управления охраны правопорядка МВД Беларуси Иван Кубраков отметил, что милиция умеет отличать участников неразрешенной гражданской акции от тех, кто просто гуляет по улицам и площадям столицы.

"Вот именно таким образом распознается: стоит толпа, которая мешает проходу граждан", - сказал он, отвечая на вопрос о том, по каким признакам милиция выделяет из толпы гуляющих именно тех, кто пришел на неразрешенную акцию.

И.Кубраков добавил, что в ходе последней акции, которая прошла 22 июня, ее участники мешали проходу по тротуарам обычных граждан, из-за чего те были вынуждены выходить на проезжую часть. При этом он особо обратил внимание, что помехи создавались людям, которые шли с малолетними детьми, с детскими колясками.

Источник: charter97.org

----------


## Mouse

#@я! Нет слов... :6767:

Пипец, а если в толпе кто-нибудь пёрнит - терорист.

----------


## JAHolper

Видеоролик "Убей свой страх - стань героем!" опубликованный на ютубе с подписью "ШОС ТВ"


Видеоролик "НАДОЛЕЛИ СКАЗКИ", опубликованный на YouTube, призывающий граждан выходить на площадь своего города.


Видеоролик "ВРЕМЯ ДЕЙСТВОВАТЬ!" на ту же тематику.

----------


## Незарегистрированный

> В Беларуси запретили хлопать в ладоши.


Блин,куда мы катимся ((((((

----------


## JAHolper

Видео, опубликованное на YouTube с целью запугивания белорусских революционеров.

----------


## Mouse

С удовольствием отмечу, что не смотря на кризис и т.п., мы перешли от примитивных методов борьбы "стенка на стенку" к в полне интелектуальной информационной войне! Тут крутые мускулы аНОМО не помогут, ну почти

----------


## JAHolper

Скандальный спец выпуск программы Чрезвычайное происшествие на НТВ. ЧП. Расследование. *«Белорусское „чудо"»*. Спецвыпуск 28-го июня.

----------


## Mashulya

мда... и правда, ждем какого-то чуда... пока не упадет нам на головы куча денег... обидно... за себя, за людей, за страну... пока некоторые "чудаки" гробят нашу экономику, мы молчим и в ус не дуем... сваливать отсюда надо... хотя кому мы надо(((

----------


## Mouse

всё хлопцы, еду в деревню, сделаю маятник и нефть пойду искать. У меня тоже подозрения, что в огороде если не нефть, то газ точно найду.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> всё хлопцы, еду в деревню, сделаю маятник и нефть пойду искать. У меня тоже подозрения, что в огороде если не нефть, то газ точно найду.


Найдешь ГАЗ, его отберет правительство, есть 2 способа: 1 - сам отдашь 2 - грамотно наедут и придется отдать

----------


## JAHolper

Предупреждение участкового по поводу акции 29.06.11 РЧСС (Задержаные будут сразу распределяться в центр изоляции правонарушителей, а задержанные повторно получат до 15 суток ареста.)


"Как есть" - "бараны в сапогах"

Что-то я себе слабо представляю, как из двухсот задержанных сто могут уклоняться от армии. Учитывая ещё что задерживали и девушек. Неужели откосить так просто и это делают прямо все поголовно? Или может быть власти уже не могут придумать более оригинальных запугиваний?

----------


## JAHolper

Около 18.30 на Октябрьской
площади в Минске началась
дискотека, передает
корреспондент TUT.BY. Одно
время шел дождь, теперь -
прекратился. На площади собралась
небольшая группа людей. В
основном это студенты или
учащиеся старших классов
школы – на вид 15-18 лет. У
многих в руках государственные флаги. Люди с
зонтиками и в дождевиках. На площади оборудована
сцена. Выступают белорусские
артисты. Первыми выступили Ольга
Плотникова и группа "Чук и Гек". На площадь продолжают подходить
организованные группы молодежи,
сопровождаемые руководителями. По периметру площади стоят
турникеты. Людей на площадь
пропускают после личного досмотра. 18.45. Группы людей также собираются по периметру площади,
на проспекте Независимости, улицах
Ленина, Энгельса. Некоторые из них
периодически начинают
аплодировать. Группа
аплодирующих дошла от Октябрьской площади до цирка, на
противоположной стороне в сторону
цирка также направляется группа
людей. Милиция через
громкоговорители просит не мешать
движению и не создавать столпотворение. В настоящий момент поезда метро на
станции "Октябрьская"
останавливаются. Как сообщил корреспондент TUT.BY,
люди в штатском задержали двух
девушек и парня около магазина
"Продукты" напротив Белогосцирка
и посадили их в автобус МАЗ-256. Ранее появилась информация о том,
что задержаны корреспондента
газеты "Наша нiва" Алесь Пилецкий
и фотограф Владимир Гридин.
Однако позже их отпустили. Кроме
того, был задержан корреспондент телеканала "Белсат" Дмитрий
Шевчук. 19.00. Два потока людей движутся по обеим сторонам ул. Янки Купалы
от цирка в сторону оперного театра.
Автомобилисты поддерживают
участников акции сигналами. 19.15. Начались задержания людей в районе выставочного центра
"Белэкспо" на ул.Янки Купалы. Их
сажают в автобус без
опознавательных знаков, который
находится рядом с Театром оперы и
балета. 19.30. По ул. Янки Купалы в сторону цирка направился автобус МАЗ-256,
заполненный задержанными в ходе
акции. Задержанные сообщают, что
их везут в Центральное РОВД.
Задержания продолжаются. 19.40. Люди в штатском рассеяли участников акции на улице Янки
Купалы. Задержанных в двух
микроавтобусах повезли по ул.
Богдановича в направлении ул. В.
Хоружей.

----------


## JAHolper

rtsp://v5.cache7.c.youtube.com/CkULENy73wIaPAminJQUV5j7chMYDSANFEgGUgZ2aWRlb3NyIQ  G2od7TP1oGUQR3NBDnWQN7DvPB7EI6RNWvHdRsUJxg5gw=/0/0/0/video.3gp

----------


## JAHolper

19.55. По информации корреспондента TUT.BY, группа
людей от улицы Ленина по мосту
перешла на проспект Победителей и
направляется в сторону кинотеатра
"Москва". Возле кинотеатра люди в
штатском задержали порядка 20-30 человек. Их поместили в три
автобуса. Один уже отъехал в
сторону Немиги. На глазах
корреспондента TUT.BY задержали
4-х человек с журналистскими
удостоверениями. Фото: Антон Мотолько Площадь Свободы оцеплена. На ней
людей практически нет. 20.05. Тем временем, на Октябрьской площади продолжается концерт.
Перед зрителями выступила
Виктория Алешко. Активисты БРСМ
раздают и приклеивают людям
значки с надписью "Зачет", раздают
флажки. Присутствующих довольно много, они активно общаются между
собой. 
20.20. В социальной сети ВКонтакте появилось несколько сообщений о
том что акция закончена с призывом
участникам разойтись:"Акция
окончена! Не провоцируем
милицию!". По данным правозащитников,
которые приводит БелаПАН, ходе
акции задержано не менее 100
человек. Такую цифру озвучил
председатель Белорусского
Хельсинкского комитета Олег Гулак. Тем временем начальник пресс-
службы ГУВД Мингорисполкома
 Александр Ластовский отказался
назвать данные по числу
задержанных и сообщил, что вся
информация будет получена завтра

(Извиняюсь за плохую информацию, на телефоне сейчас.)

----------


## vova230

> Видео, опубликованное на YouTube с целью запугивания белорусских революционеров.


После таких роликов ментов реально хочется убивать. И если наже государство такое уж правовое, то чем это не повод к служебному расследованию? Если все эти люди только задержанные, то к ним запрещено применять методы физического воздействия, если они арестованные, то это так-же запрещено за исключением особо оговоренных случаев, как например для пресечения попытки побега, но побега в данном ролике не видно. Значит менты (причем именно менты а не миллиционеры) превысили свои полномочия и как минимум должны быть уволены.

----------


## Mouse

Хорошее наглядное пособие, как поступать с чмошными псами, когда их будут отлавливать по одному и мочить...:aq:

----------


## vova230

Вот и мне не совсем понятно, неужели они настолько с кривыми мозгами, что уже не понимают, что всегда их можно поймать поодиночке и тогда уже никакая спецподготовка не спасает. Я уже не говорю про заточку или кирпич с балкона.

----------


## Mouse

Да это ущербные имбицылы. Они не понимают, что они такие же люди как и все. А то что им выдали дубинки, то на сколько извилин хватит, на столько это унылое г##о и будит самоутверждаться. Вот если бы они пришли на приём к врачу, а там бы их скрутили и на дыбу к инквизитору - Минздрав же предупреждал... Подумаешь, хирург дал волю эмоциям и отрезал им кое что, ну вот не понравилось ему и всё.

----------


## Mouse

Лукашенко: за свою независимость еще придется побороться>>>

"Топаньем, хлопаньем, мычанием, рычанием на площадях и улицах проблем не решить и, самое главное, денег не заработаешь. И все, кто мычат и рычат на площадях, мы посмотрели на них, - это не бедные люди. Так что же им нужно? Нужен хаос и безобразие в стране. Этого мы допустить не можем.* Государство имеет ресурсы и силы для того, чтобы поставить на место всех*, кто нарушает закон и Конституцию", - подчеркнул Александр Лукашенко.


01.07.2011, 17:35 Новость дня 
Владимир Матвеев, БЕЛТА

----------


## JAHolper

Утром на параде, где выступал Лукашенко, арестовывали всех кто пытался хлопать. Даже после выступления Лукашенко, никто не осмелился ему аплодировать. Всего утром задержали более 50 человек.
В 19:00 акция протеста начала собираться на площади у железнодорожного вокзала, которая заранее была полностью оцеплен бойцами ОМОНа. Собралось около тысячи человек, и каждого десятого задержали. При задержании использовали слезоточивый газ и били активистов.

----------


## JAHolper

Видеоролик, опубликованный на ютубе с насмешкой над участниками акции молчаливого протеста в Беларуси.
Что интересно, в ролике фигурирует устаревшее название страны "Белоруссия". То ли делался он за пределами Беларуси, то ли делали для тех, кто за её пределами...

----------


## Незарегистрированный

Беларусь занимает первое место в мире по количеству милиции на душу населения

Согласно данным Организации Объединенных Наций, в мире среднее количество полицейских на 100 тысяч человек равняется примерно трехстам, в то время как в Беларуси аналогичный показатель составляет 1442 человека на сто тысяч жителей страны. В этом рейтинге вслед за Беларусью следует Бруней, где количество полицейских на сто тысяч населения составляет 1074. Далее следует Россия.Замыкает список Гаити с цифрой 63 полицейских на 100 тысяч человек.

Кто-бы сомневался о первом месте.Эх,не ту страну Гондурасом назвали...

----------


## vova230

Вот примерно так:[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

*Что сделали спецслужбы с одним из задержанных во время «молчаливого протеста»?*

09 июля 2011 г. 23:13


Белорусские спецслужбы сымитировали расстрел одного из задержанных во время «молчаливого протеста» 3 июля в Минске.

69-летний белорусский правозащитник Валерий Щукин был задержан во время акции на Привокзальной площади, когда пытался защитить своего несовершеннолетнего внука от правоохранительных органов. В результате он получил 5 суток заключения за нарушение общественного порядка. О том, как закончился его срок, правозащитник сам рассказал СМИ.

В день освобождения его посадили в машину милиции и без объяснений повезли за город. Позвонить близким не разрешили, мобильный телефон отобрали и бросили в сумку в разобранном виде. Привезли в район переулка Софьи Ковалевской, далеко за последнюю остановку автобуса. Там правозащитника и оставили с вещами между забором и оврагом. За спиной старика все это время стояли два автоматчика. Со слов Щукина имитации расстрела не было, однако ощущение все равно не из приятных. После отъезда сотрудников спецслужб, мужчина созвонился с родными и за ним приехали.

Сам Щукин охарактеризовал случившееся, как «полнейший беспредел» и заявил, что будет обращаться с жалобой в прокуратуру.

 Текст: Виктория Бобылёва

По материалам сайта: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## kalita

Валерий Щукин: «Нашли кого пугать - кадрового офицера» 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## kalita

На днях в известной социалке появилась информация о готовящийся забастовке. Правда людей там собиралась принять участие немного, человек 30 и на площади даже при большом желании их трудно было увидеть, но силы милицейские стянулись, напрасно, но стянулись.

----------


## Mouse

В Белоруссии с Лукашенко будут бороться с помощью будильников
Лента.Ру, 5 часов назад


Организаторы белорусских акций протеста «Революция через социальные сети» придумали новую стратегию действий на ближайшую среду, сообщает «Белорусский партизан». На протяжении всей акции участников просят не хлопать в ладоши, хотя раньше именно это действие отличало «революционеров» от журналистов и простых прохожих.

В отличие от прежних акций, в ходе которых участники собирались на одной из центральных площадей Минска, 13 июля «революционеров» просят с 18:30 до 19:00 прийти в один из шести торговых центров столицы.

«Обязательно заходим внутрь, гуляем по магазину, сидим в кафе, не выходим из торгового центра до 19:00», — советуют организаторы акции в группе «Революция через социальные сети» в социальной сети «ВКонтакте». Если торговый центр будет закрыт, то участникам акции предлагают находиться возле него.

В 19:00 все должны выйти из торговых центров, зайти в метро и доехать либо до станции «Площадь Победы», либо до «Академии наук» (в зависимости от того, какая из станций ближе). После этого участники «революции» должны идти навстречу друг другу, а ровно в 20:00 у всех, по замыслу организаторов, зазвонят будильники на мобильных телефонах.

«План на 13-е число — жизнеспособная модель, по которой можно относительно безопасно работать с людьми, именно работать, а не кричать на Октябрьской площади, когда тебя тянут в автозак. Нам нужны не эмоции, нам нужен результат», — заявил на страничке группы один из организаторов. Ранее главный администратор группы Вячеслав Дианов заявил «Ленте.Ру», что главная цель протестов — отставка президента страны Александра Лукашенко.

Акции «Революция через социальные сети» проходят по средам с начала июня 2011 года. Сначала милиция относилась к ним спокойно, однако со второй половины июня милиция действует все жестче. Всего, по подсчетам правозащитного центра «Весна», с 15 июня по 6 июля было задержано около 1800 человек. Многие из них получили до 15 суток административного срока.

----------


## Akasey

наверное интереснее было бы, чтоб все вышли и просто молчали где-нибудь на площади Ленина, или около Дворца Независимости. прикиньте , многотысячная молчащая толпа, жутковато...

----------


## SDS

*Akasey*, 
Да, почти как на кладбище.

----------


## JAHolper

хороший флешмоб)

----------


## kalita

Арестованная 3 июля во время "молчаливой" акции на Привокзальной площади в Минске беременная женщина потеряла ребенка.

Жуткая информация, в которую верится с трудом, сначала появилась на нашем форуме и в социальных сетях. Очевидец написал, что мордовороты в штатском схватили молодую беременную женщину и закинули в автозак. Просьбы и уговоры пощадить девушку наталкивались на агрессию тихарей. Девушку отпустили из Октябрьского РУВД через два часа после задержания, а ее муж, которого приговорили к административному аресту, выйдет на свободу только в среду, 13 июля.

Самое страшное, что из-за перенесенного стресса девушка потеряла ребенка.

По информации charter97.org, ее зовут Екатерина Радивилко и сейчас она отказывается разговаривать с журналистами.

----------


## AKON

Вот это уже серьезно, попахивает чем то нехорошим..

----------


## Carlen

Чем-то нехорошим не пахнет, но воняет уже давно и сильно. Жалко девушку, ее неродившегося ребенка, бабушек и дедушек, которые ждали внучонка, ее мужа, который теперь будет испытывать дискомфорт от сознания, что не смог защитить, жалко приятелей этой пары, которые не смогут отметить рождение сына своих друзей, жалко соседей, которые будут спокойно спать не слыша детского ночного плача. Жалко чиновников ответственных за демографическое состояние страны. жалко работодателей, которые не дождутся так необходимых им сотрудников. Жалко всех людей этой измученной страны....

----------


## AKON

> Чем-то нехорошим не пахнет, но воняет уже давно и сильно. Жалко девушку, ее неродившегося ребенка, бабушек и дедушек, которые ждали внучонка, ее мужа, который теперь будет испытывать дискомфорт от сознания, что не смог защитить, жалко приятелей этой пары, которые не смогут отметить рождение сына своих друзей, жалко соседей, которые будут спокойно спать не слыша детского ночного плача. Жалко чиновников ответственных за демографическое состояние страны. жалко работодателей, которые не дождутся так необходимых им сотрудников. Жалко всех людей этой измученной страны....


Ну ты залупил уже лет на 30 вперед))

----------


## luvena

контакту капец?

----------


## AKON

В Беларуси заблокирован доступ к сайту социальной сети "ВКонтакте", а также его зеркальному сайту vk.com. Это произошло за несколько часов до очередной акции молчаливой солидарности, организуемой группой "Революция через социальные сети".

Представитель группы по информации и коммуникации РУП "Белтелеком" заявил БелаПАН, что "Белтелеком" не занимается "фильтрацией сайтов". "Фильтровать контент — это не наша функция", — подчеркнул представитель компании.

БелаПАН не удалось получить комментарий в Оперативно-аналитическом центре при президенте Беларуси, который в соответствии с указом № 60 о регулировании интернета контролирует ограничение доступа к интернет-ресурсам.

Напомним, в социальных сетях "ВКонтакте" и Facebook родилась инициатива выходить на центральные площади белорусских городов на народные гуляния еженедельно по средам. На вечер 13 июля в Беларуси запланирована очередная акция молчаливого протеста, инициированная группой "Революция через социальные сети".

tut.by

----------


## JAHolper

уже включили)
Даже через оперу мини не работал, но народ как-то заходил. Может durov.net работал?

----------


## Mouse

В продолжение темы:

*Совмин предлагает приравнять к пикетированию даже бездействие*
29.07.2011, 12:41 Новость дня 
Екатерина Синюк, TUT.BY

20 июля Совет министров внес на рассмотрение Палаты представителей Национального собрания законопроект "О внесении изменений и дополнений в Закон Республики Беларусь "О массовых мероприятиях в Республике Беларусь". 

Теперь понятие "пикетирование" планируется трактовать шире, чем просто публичное выражение гражданином или группой граждан общественно-политических, групповых, личных и иных интересов либо протеста (без шествия), в том числе путем голодовки, по каким-либо проблемам с использованием или без использования плакатов, транспарантов и иных средств. 

Согласно законопроекту, к пикетированию приравнивается "совместное массовое присутствие граждан в заранее определенном общественном месте (в том числе под открытым небом) и в установленное время для совершения заранее определенного действия или бездействия, организованное (в том числе через глобальную компьютерную сеть Интернет или иные информационные сети) для публичного выражения своих общественно-политических настроений или протеста".

Заявление о проведении массового мероприятия должно подаваться, как и прежде, его организатором в местный исполнительный и распорядительный орган, на территории которого планируется проведение массового мероприятия. Правда теперь, кроме информации "о цели, виде мероприятия, месте проведения, дате и т.д." в заявлении необходимо будет указывать "источник финансирования".

Лица, допустившие нарушения порядка организации или проведения массового мероприятия, в течение одного года после наложения административного взыскания за такие нарушения "не могут выступать организаторами массового мероприятия".

Кроме того, организаторам таких мероприятий запрещается "привлекать к участию в них граждан за материальное вознаграждение".

Места, которые могут быть использованы для проведения массовых мероприятий, а также метрополитен, объекты железнодорожного, водного и воздушного транспорта, согласно законопроекту, разрешается оборудовать "стационарными средствами видеонаблюдения и иными техническими средствами обеспечения безопасности".

Стоит отметить, что, несмотря на то, что ежегодно президент утверждает план подготовки законопроектов соответствующим Указом, ни в плане на 2010-й год, ни в плане на 2011-й данного законопроекта нет. Как рассказали TUT.BY в Палате представителей Национального собрания, какая именно постоянная комиссия будет рассматривать данный законопроект пока неизвестно и будет известно лишь на следующей неделе. Другой источник TUT.BY в ПП НС предполагает, что рассматривать его будет Комиссия по правам человека, национальным отношениям и средствам массовой информации. По его словам, рассмотрение законопроекта будет происходить не раньше начала следующей сессии, которая открывается 3 октября и будет длиться три месяца. Законопроект также должен будет пройти два чтения, во время которых каждый депутат сможет внести свои замечания или предложения. 

Это уже девятое изменение, которое планируется внести в Закон "О массовых мероприятиях в Республике Беларусь", который был принят в 1997 году. Последний раз изменения вносились в январе 2010 года.

----------


## SDS

Так теперь  что - и на троих не сообразишь? Пришьют пикетирование универсама??
Национальная беларуская идиота...

----------


## Mouse

> Так теперь  что - и на троих не сообразишь? Пришьют пикетирование универсама??
> Национальная беларуская идиота...


Всё к этому и идёт. Такими темпами скоро думать можно будет только вслух, а то вдруг замышляешь провокацию!

На троих?! Так и влюблённых парочек теперь по статье можно: назначил свидание у фонтана или на площади - всё, организованная встреча!

----------

